# Might get back into breeding....



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I *might *get back into breeding, but on a small scale, and my preference is normal greys.

Another breeder friend came by and told me that a petstore that we all used to sell to is desperate for breeders in south FL. They had a good buyer/manager of the birds but 2 ears ago a newcomer sabotaged him and got him fired (was there 25 years!) This new manager got the store to buy from his buddy/friends and acussed the long-standing breeders that they had pssitcosis and other health issues with their birds and stopped buying from them. My friend is elderly, retired and had to get rid of all her tiels (except 6 favorites) because of this. Come to find out it was his friends birds with the problem which he blamed on everyone else to get rid of the competition. Once the other breeders were gone he had noone to blame and the company realized he was a fault and fired him and now has a new buyer/manager.

I only have 6 tiels left...4 females and 2 males, so I was looking on Craigslist for more normal greys. It will be like starting over...such as getting nestboxes, etc.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW! I know people can be awful to one another, but I still get surprised when I read things like this. I feel bad for the managed that worked there so long, and also for all the breeders that lost so much. Hopefully with the new management things go back to way they used to be.
Just want to wish you goo luck!  :clap: :thumbu:


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

You should,if you want to,and can,then you should! 
I'm so sorry about your friend!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be looking at all the baby pictures! (You will share, won't you?)


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

I just wanted to say that regardless of whether you decide to or not, from every post you've made that I've read and your website I would feel the most confident buying a bird from you.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't think of anyone would SHOULD be breeding more than you.  If you do decide to do it... we wish you the best of luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Man that's really bad! If you're interested, my mom has a normal wF grey (I know he's not a normal grey) available. He's really not tame at all and is scared of everything, I'm about the only person that can pick him up and since I don't live in FL its hard for him to get any out of cage time because no one wants to help her clip him. If you're interested...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh I wish you loved closer I hope you find your normal greys and best or luck with breeding you will post pictures right?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> I *might *get back into breeding, but on a small scale, and my preference is normal greys.
> 
> Another breeder friend came by and told me that a petstore that we all used to sell to is desperate for breeders in south FL. They had a good buyer/manager of the birds but 2 ears ago a newcomer sabotaged him and got him fired (was there 25 years!) This new manager got the store to buy from his buddy/friends and acussed the long-standing breeders that they had pssitcosis and other health issues with their birds and stopped buying from them. My friend is elderly, retired and had to get rid of all her tiels (except 6 favorites) because of this. Come to find out it was his friends birds with the problem which he blamed on everyone else to get rid of the competition. Once the other breeders were gone he had noone to blame and the company realized he was a fault and fired him and now has a new buyer/manager.
> 
> I only have 6 tiels left...4 females and 2 males, so I was looking on Craigslist for more normal greys. It will be like starting over...such as getting nestboxes, etc.


I also wish you lived closer my friend is getting rid of 2 tiels normal grey I just have reached my limit


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*my mom has a normal wF grey (I know he's not a normal grey) available.*
*---------------------------------------*

Roxy....where at in FL is she? If she wants I can do a trade for him....meaning when I get a nice bratty (what I call the velcro babies) handfed I can replace the handfed for him. As to breeding I prefer untame or parents raised tiels for breeders.

It is scary looking for birds. I answered some Craigslist ads and one person had 3 greys and did not know the sexes. They were 2 years old and in looking at the pix's there were 2 males and 1 female. The eye infections concerned me so I was not going to chance going to look at them.

Thanks all for the kind thoughts and encouragment


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's in St. Cloud, about 45min south of Orlando...she really just wants a good home for him, I have a baby at the moment that I want to give her once she's grown up (she has two boys, her other boy is sweet, but going through the teenage nippy stage and she wants a girl that wont do that lol.) I can have her email you about him if you want?


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found one of my tiels on ebay classifieds http://miami.ebayclassifieds.com/ Last time I checked there was this guy selling some, he claimed to have many colors, maybe you can find what you're looking there.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

How exciting! I really hope you get back into it. There is no one better for breeding than you!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Mimi0212....but Miami is a place I will not drive to.

Roxy....your Mom can send info to my [email protected] email addy.


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

Me too wish to live closer ,best of luck .With your experience and knowledge I dont doubt you will have those babies sold before they hatch. : )


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

She's back in the game.  This is really.. to me .. a good sign. I think you gave up what you loved to deal with other things that you love. But maybe it is a good time.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with DyArianna if anyone should be breeding even on a small scale it is you . I hope you can find your grey's and i wish you the best of luck  I am thinking the same way on a small scale for breeding .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DyArianna....yes I am kinda getting eggcited 

The bummer is that my remaining birds are huge and look like Amazons compared to what I have seen posted in the classifieds. I don't want to go backwards in quality


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I have noticed just looking at pet stores and stuff all the birds seem small , I know alot of the chain stores get them from big breeders in different states that only supply them . I wonder if alot of what you are seeing is birds that were bought from pet store chains ?


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Sad story  I wish you the best with breeding


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Whoo hoo. The bird world is surely in for a treat, as is anyone who gets tiel from you! It's a shame you're not out in Cali...there's quite a few postings for normal greys on cl out here. And there's a guy who I bought two of my tiels from a few years back who does breeding on a small scale but has friends who give him tiels that he posts occassionally at fair prices. I got my lutino from him for $20


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....I need my head examined...sigh. I am emailing someone that has Creamface babies he is feeding now.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Need your head examined? lol Nawww... Look at it this way.. you are probably the only breeder starting up a business that knows soooo much about it and also knows every head ache involved with it BEFORE getting into it. You truly know what to expect and how to do it right the first time. That is, as much as these feathered ones will allow it. lol Anyway, if I were a breeder in your area.. I'd be quaking in my boots right now. I really would. lmao I wonder how many will *fly the coop* when they hear you're back in the game.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I'd be quaking in my boots right now. I really would. lmao I wonder how many will *fly the coop* when they hear you're back in the game.*
--------------------------------------

LOL...That was soooo true when I was breeding. I was the best in South FL, and the other breeders knew my birds on sight when they seen them in stores, pets, or with other breeders. I have certain traits that I bred such as a reverse teardrop eye, and long strong tails....that many people recognized the faces of my birds over any other trait. In looking thru my photos I could see those pretty eyes  The most common eye shape is round or oval, and I selectively bred for something different.

But the playing field in regards to breeders is leveled because of the unethical manager/buyer that got fired. He shut down just about all the breeders in our area. Up til my friend came over and told me he was fired I kept wondering why over the last 6-8 months I was getting so many calls for weaned babies.

I may be phoning/emailing a few breeders that I sold to for birds...LOL


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Susanne I do hope you ship  because in the future and not ANYTIME soon I may end up getting just 1 more (Yes I am apparently the crazy one) and to buy one of your birds would be an HONOR! Plus Since your in FL I'm not that far probably 8 hours maybe.. so I could always make a drive bye pick up  Best of luck! Not many good breeders locally around here.. I wish you lived closer because I would've been dropping Nay Nay off at your door  he's coming back home to me but I'm looking for a permant home for him someone that will love him and care for him the way he should be!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Angel  I bet you missed that little Nay-Nay....you'll have to post pix's of him.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to and he'll be better off with me!! He's a whopping 98Grams 
& boy can he FLY!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!...it is hard to believe that little brat has gotten so big. He will also gain 10-15% of his current body weight by the time he is a year old.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

oh don't tell me that LOL!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

he's a all attention on me kinda of tiel


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

angelmommy24 said:


> he's a all attention on me kinda of tiel


------------------------------

LOL....I think *someone* spoiled him rotten  Sounds like he is a Velcro bird~


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is wonderful news and hope to see some pics


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats great to hear you'll be breeding again.you go girl 
the choice of the normal is your preference ....why?any reason genetically or do they make better quality,bigger babies...etc.just curious...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> the choice of the normal is your preference ....why?any reason genetically or do they make better quality,bigger babies...etc.just curious...


The rarest mutation in cockatiels is a normal grey with NO splits. That's what she's working with I believe.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

This is so interesting, Come to think of it i haven't seen a true normal grey in a long time, including my own so called normal tiel Clementine. She has pink feet and a light beak. 

Srtiels i wish you great success, We need more breeders like you


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The tiel world will be a better place with you back breeding. : )


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> The rarest mutation in cockatiels is a normal grey with NO splits. That's what she's working with I believe.


That's so interesting!! Learned something new today


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Man. To bad your in south Florida. Here I southern California. There mutations galore around here. Prolly not best in genes I'd imagine. But there everywhere. You could decide on your own. Lol. Even I have babies I'm feeding now. And there mortality rate is extremely low so far 0% not even a dis and there both wf But like you claimed. You want parent raised. Which I couldn agree more with.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm happy to find that you are going to breed again, but please don't put your health in danger. How are you going to keep the dander down? I'm asking because my husband is having respiratory problems with my birds in the house. I need to find a way to prevent this from happening again before next winter.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* How are you going to keep the dander down? I'm asking because my husband is having respiratory problems with my birds in the house.*
-----------------------------------------

All the birds are housed outside...but within a screened in patio, so there is good air flow. Any hand-feeding and weaning of the babies will be outside in the patio. I had already mentioned the possible breeding to my Dr., and he advised *no* cockatiels inside, but I would be fine handling them outside.

Our weather is like yours so if your husband is having problems from the dander you might consider an outside screened in area for the tiels.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think we're a little more cold than you, as I've lost many cockatiels to the cold even with tarps and heat lamps. It's good to know your Dr has given the OK for you breeding again.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Susanne, just a thought but have you checked http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...0&lat=40.32057325665&location=NJ&lon=-74.5142 they have many beautiful tiels up on this site for adoption


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sussane I'm not sure if you've checked out Hoobly or even how far you are far you are from palm bay fl but there is a lady having to get rid of her 15 tiels due to health reasons I can find you the link


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here it is : http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1964508.html


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Srtiels - I think it is wonderful for you to be able to get back into it! I am really looking forward to what you produce!


----------

